# Nochmals Tag in einem Tag



## heidiweber (6. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

ich benötige nochmals eure Hilfe.

Ich möchte einen Standardwert bei einem Textfeld hinzufügen:

<html:text property="searchUserKennung" size="45" value="<bean:message key="search.standardAlle" />"></html:text>

Doch leider wird das bean:message nicht erkannt.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wie man das machen kann?

Grüße
Heidi


----------



## rico (6. Jan 2009)

Hi,

du kannst die Resource doch schon in der ActionForm setzen, falls der Wert für "searchUserKennung" noch nicht gesetzt ist.
Ich meine die Methode heißt  
	
	
	
	





```
populate(...).
```
Sobald du dann das <html:text aufrufst steht der richtige Wert schon drin.

Viele Grüße


----------



## heidiweber (7. Jan 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Aber die Methode populate(...). gibts doch gar nicht in einer ActionForm?

Bei Google finde ich immer, dass man ein vorinitalisieren in der Action machen sollte. Nur wie greife ich da auf die Ressourcen-Datei zu?


----------



## rico (8. Jan 2009)

hmm, dann war das wohl doch in einer etwas älteren Version. 
Mittlerweile heißt die Methode in der Action Klasse.

```
execute(...)
```
.

Dort kannst du deine ActionForm vorinitialisieren.
Auf deine Resources kannst du über:


```
MessageResources messageResources = getResources(request);
```

zugreifen.

Viele Grüße


----------

